# Weather, the true picture



## kimbowbill (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi

i thought it would be a good idea to keep everyone informed on local weather conditons, the weather forcecasters can sometimes get it very worng and could spoil some peoples xmas hols, i for one would love to know what the real conditions are up in Scotland, callender, dunkeld, stonehaven, lune bay are the areas we are visiting, so anyone from round there i would welcome any updates.

i would be happy to update you from Sheffield but i cant see many wanting to visit here 

regards

Jenny


----------



## Dezi (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi, Spoke to my daughter yesterday about 4.0 oclock. She lives in Inverness. Friday night she had stayed overnight in Pitlochry for a works Christmas party. Leaving and travelling home Saturday morning the snow was bad & the police were considering closing the A9 on the high passes. However on reaching Inverness - no snow at all. This was confirmed to me by three rather peeved grandchildren.

Dezi


----------



## Belgian (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi,
That's a great idea  Locally folks can give faster and better weather conditions than the official weather forecasts.
As for here on the continent (Belgium)at 11,30 AM: 
Heavy snow; 10 cm and still snowing. Only right lane on motorways is free,
smaller roads are a mess. Traffic chaos in Flanders, around Brussels and in the Netherlands. Very cold in the Ardennes: -18°. 
(Belgium is forgotten in the global warming-up )


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 20, 2009)

Gloucester
Freezing -2 but very sunny
Rain middle of last night has turned to black ice all over, very dangerous, local news is urging you not to drive unless its urgent.


----------



## bevdrew (Dec 20, 2009)

Still very little snow in Stirling - the stuff that fell yesterday froze quicly overnight and has had a new sprinkling on top this morning - roads around here ok, but Stirling is usually protected from the worst by the surrounding hills.

A mile or so in either direction, i.e Dunblane or towards Callander and it can be a very different picture, with heavy snow lying. but again the local council are usually quite good at keeping the main rods (bus routes) clear.

Hope this helps


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 20, 2009)

Not much snow here in Berwick but very cold.Quite a lot fell just a little inland though.

Here's a handy site, a small weather station right at the side of the A1 Berwick bypass.

current weather page at Letham Shank Farm Weather Station, Berwick-upon-Tweed, Northumberland TD15


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 20, 2009)

Here in Powys, Welshpool area at mid-day, very sunny but bloody freezing, with small flurries of snow, nothing to shout about really
Pioneer, news at one LLangyniew.

Drive safely and Happy Camping


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2009)

.

as i look though my square window......
 not a cloud in the sky... luverly summers day

... nice and warm here  havn't been outside yet though .

 regards 
aj


----------



## zeezee16 (Dec 20, 2009)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> as i look though my square window......
> not a cloud in the sky... luverly summers day
> ...


How can you see out through all those bars on your windows
ZZ


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Dec 20, 2009)

Freezing and snowing here in manchester and roads are a very bad .Lots more to come by look of sky
Rob


----------



## Hezbez (Dec 20, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> callender, dunkeld, stonehaven, lune bay are the areas we are visiting Jenny



Hi, when are you coming up here?
We'll be at Stonehaven for Hogmanay Fireballs Ceremony, then Lunan Bay.

Would be nice to meet up if your in the area at the same time.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 20, 2009)

The true picture from my house.






















  Not too bad, we don't get very much snow in Berwick really.


----------



## bevdrew (Dec 20, 2009)

Picture from my house at 14:30 on 20 Dec 

09


----------



## suej (Dec 20, 2009)

there's about 8inches of the white stuff laid in Pickering.  The snow plough's been through though and the main roads are ok...for now!! Brrr


----------



## Belgian (Dec 20, 2009)

*Advice for those heading for France*

Advice for those crossing the Channel tonight, or tomorrow and the next days.
In France red alert in 51 departments for bad road conditions the next days: traffic nearly impossible ! (north > east (Alsace,Germany), and > Normandy, Britanny).. *So don’t try to get further into France*. 
My advice when (if) you succeeded to cross the Channel towards Calais:
- if you don’t have an electrical ceramic heater buy one at the nearest  hypermarket or electrical store.
- look for an ‘aire’ with  el-hook-up ( but *none* in France, département du Nord !) and yes: 2 in Belgium.
- take the E40 Calais, Dunkirk (Dunkerque)> Bruges (Brugge) and leave at exit 3 (Nieuwpoort) in Belgium. (this road should always (?) be ice-free)
- there is an ‘aire’ in *Nieuwpoort*: follow yellow signs to “de Zwerver” > Gistel, Brugse steenweg 29, 14,8€/night, 28 pl, (el free) N 51 8 0.8  E  02 45 33.12
- another one nearby (but more difficult to find): behind Albert I memorial in Nieuwpoort, take N318 > *Lombardsijde *(follow tramtracks). Past Lombardsijde church follow > Westende; 2nd street at the left (follow Compas-camping). Aire is very badly (= not) signposted. At corner Bassevillestraat and Strandjuttersdreef. N 51 09 21 W 02 45 35 , 35 pl, 9,5€/20h (+free el), payment: bankcard.
Sweat it off over there. Wether conditions should be better Wendnesday (I hope)
Global warming up: not for me


----------



## Polly (Dec 20, 2009)

Hia
This evening
Back garden











car





had to cancel tonights panto and rebook for Jan 2010


----------



## Polly (Dec 20, 2009)

Hia
My kids say they have not seen it like this for years (kids are 39 & 36)
we use to make snowmen but snow sculptures have appeared
 so i am told thats what they are now called us adults have more sense we look through the windows
my sister went back to wednesfield and said they had no problem with the roads or snow just a light flurry.

Here in Stockport the snow usually turns into rain but not today


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 20, 2009)

Dezi said:


> Hi, Spoke to my daughter yesterday about 4.0 oclock. She lives in Inverness. Friday night she had stayed overnight in Pitlochry for a works Christmas party. Leaving and travelling home Saturday morning the snow was bad & the police were considering closing the A9 on the high passes. However on reaching Inverness - no snow at all. This was confirmed to me by three rather peeved grandchildren.
> 
> Dezi



Hi - 20th Dec - A9 mid/late morning around Aviemore - no sign of road you just followed the tracks in front of you. Inverness, not bad at all, estimated temp by 0600 estimated temp for 0600 Monday morning -10c thats cold

Merry Christmas.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 20, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> Hi, when are you coming up here?
> We'll be at Stonehaven for Hogmanay Fireballs Ceremony, then Lunan Bay.
> 
> Would be nice to meet up if your in the area at the same time.



hi hezbez

we are hoping to be in stonehaven for the fireball festival, weather permitting, then down to Lunan Bay (not lune, sorry) not been before so not sure where we will be parked, we in an Elddis Monarch, come n say hi if you see us, what you in? and where will you be parked in stonehaven, any good places?

J


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 21, 2009)

A light covering of snow this morning in the Welshpool area, anyone travelling from Welshpool to Aberyswyth, be carefull the road is not the best at anytime, but the good news is, it's in glorious sunshine. Take care.
Pioneer, news at Ten (am) LLangyniew

Happy Camping


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 21, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> hi hezbez
> 
> we are hoping to be in stonehaven for the fireball festival, weather permitting, then down to Lunan Bay (not lune, sorry) not been before so not sure where we will be parked, we in an Elddis Monarch, come n say hi if you see us, what you in? and where will you be parked in stonehaven, any good places?
> 
> J



  Right here, perfect.
56.968542,-2.209543 - Google Maps


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 22, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Right here, perfect.
> 56.968542,-2.209543 - Google Maps



brill, thank you, merry xmas and a happy new year to ya xxx


----------



## gaynorjane (Dec 22, 2009)

*Travellin to Switzerland..*

We are travelling down to Lauterbrunnen in Switzerland , Boxing Day (well my parents are I have to stay and work over New Year!!!  

Des anyone have any updates on the roads down, they get off at Calais and down through Belgium, Germany and into Switzerland usually through Basel....

I'm sooooo jealous but would be nice to know they ahve a safe journey, not taking the vans this time travelling in a Range Rover.

Thanks 
Gaynor


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 22, 2009)

yes snowing here right now in manchester


----------



## marzy (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowing heavy in Ulverston, Lakes. Its that nice fluffy snow not that WET snow.
Merry Crimbo


----------



## Chrissy (Dec 22, 2009)

*Sunny Leeds*

Lovely and sunny in Leeds but -5 - cars are totally frozen over, a light covering of snow/ice that's been there for 3/4 days but main roads are completely clear 

Merry Crimbo everyone
Luv
Chrissy


----------



## bigboack (Dec 22, 2009)

Not so here in blackburn its a white out and still falling.
Merry chipma to all.
AJS, Bah Haumbug.


----------



## maingate (Dec 22, 2009)

Bright, sunny but below zero up here. 

No more snow forecast for the Eastern side of Northern England. 

Maingate
News at Ten
Gateshead 

Merry Xmas everyone, yes, even you AJ.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 22, 2009)

Gloucester and the M5 through the region

All good here, about 2 degrees and the ice is melting. We have as yet had no real snow.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 22, 2009)

A little more snow landed here in Berwick last night. Still 3 below but the roads 

are fine.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, Not seen a snowflake in the Bournemouth area since this thread began.  Dezi


----------



## Polly (Dec 22, 2009)

Hia
Cheshire update last night and today fresh snow for the kids
but I think the kids have had enough
To much of  a good thing so to speak.

Word of advise do not leave your bedroom window open when son and grandson decide to play in the snow


----------



## jenspen (Dec 22, 2009)

*Snow*

About 6 ins of snow in Dumfries area and still snowing.


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 23, 2009)

jenspen said:


> About 6 ins of snow in Dumfries area and still snowing.



Thnaks Jenspen, i guess the roads are naff then

J


----------



## socialista (Dec 23, 2009)

*Andalucia, Spain*

23rd.
Weather bloody awful down here. No snow but lots of driving rain. Temperatures holding up around 16-20, lower at night. All parts of Spain experiencing extreme weather. Cancelled our Christmas trip to CDS until weather improves. Feel very, very sorry for those folk that have made the trip from the UK.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 24, 2009)

For anybody traveling in Wales here is a webcam site showing live road conditions TRAFFIC WALES click on the 'Live Eye View' then you can zoom in the map to the area you want then click on the cameras to see live feed.

Here is the link to the  WREXHAM WEBCAMS nice to see how busy it is before going into town 

We had a couple of inches of snow last night but it seems to be melting a bit today.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 24, 2009)

West Cornwall St Ives Area. 22.Dec. Clear skies/occassional rain 8 degrees. No snow. Today, 08:00hrs. No snow, icy roads, dry with grey skies. Tepm to climb to 6/7 degrees by 12:00hrs.


----------



## robert b (Dec 24, 2009)

*weather*

it is snowing heavy in leeds a64 just about moving been snowing all night


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 24, 2009)

Just a little further south around Welshpool, 2-3in snow overnight and lots of Mist around, not thawing here at the moment so take care. Off the main roads it will be treacherous.
Good job all the shopping is done, Beer, Whiskey, Brandy, yep that should do us

Merry Christmas


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 2, 2010)

Well we just got rid of the snow and opened my curtains this morning to this scene.












As you gathered its Snowing in Stockport Today.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 2, 2010)

Rain in Berwick, the snow's almost all gone.  Probably different inland though.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 2, 2010)

About 0°C today.
Heavy frost tonight expected and snow in the early hours. 
General traffic mes probably monday morning I'm afraid.
Hell will be freezing over for the rest of the week - warming up of the earth is going down the drain 
Keep warm and away from here


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Jan 2, 2010)

Aberdeen-Peterhead area  mainroads are ok many back roads are still icey with hard packed snow. (the road i was on this morning was very slippy)
take your time !!!!


dunk


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 2, 2010)

After having a few sherrys last night at the Anglers Rest, Miller Dale, Derbyshire was woken up by Zeezee at 8-30am, who just said if your going home, get going or you will be staying a day or two.
We think Aj went the day before knowing about the snow storm and never said anything, he will pay
The overnight snow was 2-3 deep with hard packed ice underneath, so if in the area of Derbyshire, take care.

Happy Camping


----------



## Fencerman (Jan 2, 2010)

*North Yorkshire*

Snowing here again in Masham,!Started to thaw out earlier, but all gone wrong again.Where's global warming when you want it!!Back to work Monday,all back roads will be fun !!


----------



## cornishgail (Jan 2, 2010)

Cornwall-Falmouth area- has been sunny all day but cold 4c; hard frost tonight but roads dry so shouldn't be any black ice. forcast - much of the same. Who's got all of the snow-we want some please!


----------



## runnach (Jan 2, 2010)

Never mind snow !!!!!.....give us the perfect hoggie recipe !!!

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow - all side roads in Dumfriesshire lethal today - light snow on shot ice 
Lots of minor prangs with people caught out. Main roads are fine but nowhere else has been ploughed for almost 2 weeks now and most laybys icy too. Not good!


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 3, 2010)

If anyone fancies heading for the Brecon Beacons, the A40, A465 and A470 are clear - but watch out for some of the quieter lanes which are slushy and topped with black ice.  I was there today.  The scenery is stunning with crisp, crunchy snow, kids toboganning down the slopes and loads of motorhomes of all shapes and sizes.

The Black Mountains are a different matter.   We hoped to get to Hay Bluff via Capel y Ffin but only managed a few miles out of Llanthony before slithering on slush, snow and ice.  Llanthony Priory is easily accessible by all vehicles for anyone fancying a trip to the southern Black Mountains to enjoy the snow.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 3, 2010)

*edinburgh*

South Edinburgh
4" Snow last night main roads appear to be gritted 
but anywhere else very slippy.

Never mind the faithful hound " Rex " had a great time
on the morning walk. bounding around like a pup
(he is 12 years old)

Drive carefully!

weez
Tony


----------



## Norris (Jan 3, 2010)

kangooroo said:


> If anyone fancies heading for the Brecon Beacons, the A40, A465 and A470 are clear - but watch out for some of the quieter lanes which are slushy and topped with black ice.  I was there today.  The scenery is stunning with crisp, crunchy snow, kids toboganning down the slopes and loads of motorhomes of all shapes and sizes.
> 
> The Black Mountains are a different matter.   We hoped to get to Hay Bluff via Capel y Ffin but only managed a few miles out of Llanthony before slithering on slush, snow and ice.  Llanthony Priory is easily accessible by all vehicles for anyone fancying a trip to the southern Black Mountains to enjoy the snow.



The access to Hay Bluff from the other side of the Capel Y Ffin road is also still impassable, we went there on Friday from the Rhigos and could only get to within 1/4 mile of the carpark below the bluff, but I have never seen so many people out on the Beacons! The road from Merthyr to Brecon was populated by hundreds of parked cars and the hills were a blaze of brightly coloured people, walking, sledging and enjoying themselves. My estimation of Volvo has gone up considerably too, my mate's Volvo estate coped with truly bad conditions, even going where a Land Rover refused, but it was full of Paragliders and pilots. Big respect also to the guys who actually walked up the bluff with their gliders; they went through waist deep snow and when they got to the top the wind was too light to stay up. Bummer. 
Yesterday (Saturday) we went to Rhosilli on the Gower peninsula and the roads were driveable with care, they seem to have escaped the worst of the weather. What shocked me was the number of people out for a drive wearing light summer clothes; thin tops and tee shirts might look cool, but you get stuck in the snow in these conditions and you might live to regret it.
It's not as if you can make a cup of soup and then get into bed in a Fiesta! Here is a picture of the Brecon Beacons taken from the Rhigos car park, and one of the Rhigos mountain where we went flying.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 3, 2010)

Snowing lightly  again in Berwick, I imagine the outlying roads will be quite bad.


----------



## PaulC (Jan 3, 2010)

Just been reported on the radio that party people have been stuck at the Tan Hill Inn since new years eve! I am pretty sure the Sno-cat is out of action!


----------



## LaughingHeart (Jan 3, 2010)

WARNING!!
Weather reports for January; Sub-zero, arctic freeze on its way!     Expected -13 in the north and max +1 elsewhere! Please take heed and don't get caught out! This is not one of my silly jokes!
Paol.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 3, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Snowing lightly  again in Berwick, I imagine the outlying roads will be quite bad.



Well everything was frozen up at the Seafield Caravan Club site at Spital Derek.

Couldn't empty my waste water or top up with fresh.  The roads were like glass with 4x4s having problems moving caravans.  The site closed today until April.

The A1 wasn't good around Berwick and didn't improve until below Alnwick.

We have about 10 inches of fresh snow in Annfield Plain and almost got stuck getting into our street. Main Roads are OK though.  Minus 6 expected tonight.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 4, 2010)

Bump  current weather page at Letham Shank Farm Weather Station, Berwick-upon-Tweed, Northumberland TD15

  It's not looking good for travelling anywhere just now.


----------



## robert b (Jan 5, 2010)

leeds at 0600 today on my way home the roads are realy bad with lots of snow laying  no sign of gritters


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 5, 2010)

Stockport about 6 inches of snow this morning
The View from my bedroom window at 6.30


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 5, 2010)

8.45am Snow cover again in the Welshpool area , most minor roads still have underlying ice from the last fall at Christmas so take extreme care. Not been above freezing for a while now.


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2010)

.

 -4 frost overnight and now it's snowing here too
forecast is it will be falling all day and maybe all night 
that'll be us cut off then, so won't be able to get to court tomorrow...

regards 
aj


----------



## bigboack (Jan 5, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> -4 frost overnight and now it's snowing here too
> forecast is it will be falling all day and maybe all night
> ...



No show would mean a lifetime ban if I was the judge Good luck with it anyway.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi from Parkmore, Dufftown, Banfshire. We have about 2ft of snow and in our 18th day of snow (not continous) - built a 7ft snowman - we have to clear our path every day - the snow is falling so heavy at the moment that the snow ploughs cant keep the road clear neither can we get back to the Western Isles because of conditions. We hope to get home by the weekend.

We now have 3ft of snow and more to come


----------



## bigboack (Jan 5, 2010)

*Let it snow let it snow let it snow!!!*







Taken at 10.30 and still snowing.


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2010)

.

2 inches in an hour... at this rate we could end up with a couple of feet of the stuff..
local traffic has all but ceased.
the clowns out in it are sliding about uncontrollably
doubt if any of them have had training re how to drive on iced roads

...fascinating just watching the many different ways there are to negotiat the island 
at the front of our house.


regards
aj


----------



## Polly (Jan 5, 2010)

Hia
Went back to work yesterday and now today working from home good job I downloaded some catch up work

No way of getting car off driveway I'll have to find her before I can dig her out
No seriously roads are horrendas/ horrid 
and they promise us more snow 
if nursery not open tomorrow  I might be able to read my book 
Keep safe everyone  don't take risks if you don't have to.


Lenny are you up in your crane whats the snow like up there????


----------



## bevdrew (Jan 5, 2010)

Wee bit of snow in Stirling last night but nothing like you're having in N England. We've still got the stuff that fell 2 weeks ago - all frozen solid now. Main roads OK but side streets and country roads still covered in solidified/hard packed snow.


----------



## maingate (Jan 5, 2010)

It must be bad in Lancashire. My trip down to The Awning Company scheduled for Friday has been cancelled. Only the receptionist has made it in to work today.

Not a lot of fresh snow in Gateshead for the last 24 hours but the sky looks full now.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 5, 2010)

maingate said:


> It must be bad in Lancashire. My trip down to The Awning Company scheduled for Friday has been cancelled. Only the receptionist has made it in to work today.
> 
> Not a lot of fresh snow in Gateshead for the last 24 hours but the sky looks full now.



 Been snowing most of the morning here, heaviest fall of the winter, and by the look of the wind you'll be getting it before too long.


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 5, 2010)

Cold down here in deepest devon but no snow yet,well none to write home about anyhow.
Make sure you all feed the birds.My garden is like an aviary!


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 5, 2010)

About 2 inches of snow here in Gloucestershire so far today and more on the way by the looks of it. Not heard of any issues with the M5 yet.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi from Parkmore, Dufftown, Banfshire. We have about 2ft of snow and in our 18th day of snow (not continous) - built a 7ft snowman - we have to clear our path every day - the snow is falling so heavy at the moment that the snow ploughs cant keep the road clear neither can we get back to the Western Isles because of conditions. We hope to get home by the weekend.

We now have 3ft of snow and more to come - Time 16-03


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 5, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> About 2 inches of snow here in Gloucestershire so far today and more on the way by the looks of it. Not heard of any issues with the M5 yet.



Update 16.30
Birdlip hill from the M5 --> A417 is now gridlocked due to snow
M5 south of gloucester is crawling
Several minor roads around Gloucestershire are blocked due to stuck cars + lorries


----------



## Polly (Jan 5, 2010)

Hia

Don't think the garden as changed since last time it snowed








Bill and Ben the flowerpot men ----hold on I forgot Ben as gone on holiday







My snowperson and snowpet






And the street where I live







the word is there is no grit but i think they have no gritting trucks 
but I will not call them I suppose they do a good job 
no not on the main roads either.
the kids will have a new game spot the gritter 


oh dear no nursery tomorrow and rumour as it that stockport schools are closed 
Oh and if you ordered your shopping on th internet from Tesco they wern't delivering either today


----------



## runnach (Jan 5, 2010)

Polly said:


> Oh and if you ordered your shopping on th internet from Tesco they wern't delivering either today



I had a wander to a co op this afternoon, and hardly anything on the shelves.

At first I thought lorries getting stuck, apparently not people are panick buying !!!

I have a tin of cassoulet in reserve from carrefour in France ,so wont starve for the next 24 hours.

After that loads of spices ...the hound is looking worried !!!
Channa


----------



## Barbt (Jan 5, 2010)

No snow in mid kent yet ( 5pm ) but it doesn't look good - our power usually goes when we get a lot of snow.  Ah well, there's plenty of gas in the MH so if necessary we can cook and get warm in there!


----------



## cornishgail (Jan 5, 2010)

*falmouth Cornwall*

Still NO snow  -it's not fair -- my toboggan is going rusty!


----------



## Polly (Jan 5, 2010)

Hia


WHAT
SOME PLACES HAVE HAD NO SNOW
I JUST DON'T BELIEVE IT
EVEN THE WEATHER PEOPLE ARE NOW MEASURING IN CM TO KEEP PEOPLE LIKE ME FROM KNOWING EXACTLY HOW MUCH SNOW IS FALLING AS I WORK IN INCHES AND FEET


----------



## runnach (Jan 5, 2010)

Polly said:


> Hia
> 
> 
> WHAT
> ...



Its not you Polly, I personally think it is a an attack against the male species.

It seems they are measurement deficient ...i.e thinking 6 inches is 12 etc 

Man it seems is measurementally ( new word ) challenged.

25.4 millimeteres to an inch my dear ...I hope this helps

Channa


----------



## bigboack (Jan 5, 2010)

cornishgail said:


> Still NO snow  -it's not fair -- my toboggan is going rusty!



You'll be sorry you asked for it. I will overnight you some from Lancashire, We got plenty to spare up here.


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Update 16.30
> Birdlip hill from the M5 --> A417 is now gridlocked due to snow
> M5 south of gloucester is crawling
> Several minor roads around Gloucestershire are blocked due to stuck cars + lorries


 

don't know about you down there but i havn't seen a gritter all friggin day
.... no... all week in fact 


have you nicked em for glosser

btw... it's chuckin it down here

regards
aj


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 5, 2010)

ajs said:


> don't know about you down there but i havn't seen a gritter all friggin day
> .... no... all week in fact
> 
> 
> ...



Na I think we sent our gritters up north and now they can't get back 

I don't care I'll work from home, 

trouble is although I'm in IT the company proper is a delivery service so all our phones go balistic when it snows with irate customers who can't understand why their delivery from Amazon has not arrived even though there is 2 foot of snow outside their front door 

Tommorow will be interesting (again)


----------



## LaughingHeart (Jan 5, 2010)

Southampton......Snowing hard, icy roads with idiots on them.
Paol.


----------



## Polly (Jan 5, 2010)

Hia
If you see a gritter it is called an optical holusion (sorry cannot spell it)
a new game up here for the kids you can have a tenner if you spy one ha ha


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2010)

LaughingHeart said:


> Southampton......Snowing hard, icy roads with idiots on them.
> Paol.


 

 well ffferrkin go home then...



 regards
aj


_ sorry.. you set me up fer this 1 didn't you eh.._


----------



## robert b (Jan 6, 2010)

just got in from night shift its snowed hard in the night in leeds . and the roads are a disgrace not a sign of gritters .A64 at seacroft is nearly at a stand still heading into town. another total mess up by councils due to penny pinching again .i am of to my warm bed now.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 6, 2010)

Morning
Gloucester heavy snow overnight, M5 suffering ans all minor routes in the region. Kids are out playing and loving the day off.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 6, 2010)

Must have been 6in of snow fall overnight around Welshpool area, could be more, but not going out to measure it We live 7mile outside of Welshpool in the hill's, so the main road from Oswestry to Newtown could be open, but why not stay at home and enjoy some banter on the Wildcamping website? I'm sure Aj will be along later (once he discards his wig and gown for the day)

Safe driving and Happy Camping


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 6, 2010)

Snow has reached us in torbay,i got into work but cant deliver the post so we were sent home.Happy days!!!


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jan 6, 2010)

*Oxfordshire*

Loads of snow! 

Centre of Oxford very quiet, with around 6 inches of snow-roads are crap.

Around the county...

in the south thick snow, I couldn't/wouldn't get my car this morning, no buses in village so 20 min walk across fields to catch bus to Didcot to get the train to oxford-train delayed.

in the west very thick snow, roads are crap, very little public transport

in the north very thick snow, roads again are crap

And its still snowing!

A winter wonderland, will bore you all with photos of oxford in the snow later.... Now I'm here may as well go and have coffee-rude not to!

Paula


----------



## LaughingHeart (Jan 6, 2010)

Southampton; heavy snow, schools closed not much public transport and not much gritting. Local shops short, as not many deliveries. City is run by wimps!
Paol.


----------



## Polly (Jan 6, 2010)

Hia

Snow snow and more snow
Just spent the last hour getting my priorities right

1st  start up gladys and leave her running for a while

2nd cup of coffee

3rd start to clear my drive and take another coffee break

4th let the shovel/spade hold me up while I look around and think about it.

Switch off Glad and go in doors and wait for tomorrow.

News is on and they are saying about schools closed and parents now have to have time off work because of child care.
Hold on I thought schools were a place where children go to learn not somewhere to go while parents work. And if children and staff can't get to schools eg bad road conditions, I am sure parents can't get to work. and they are saying don't travel unless you have to.

Ok now i am going to go a walk down the road with my walking poles and suss out the ground ready for work tomorrow (if we are open)


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 6, 2010)

We have about 8" in south Herefordshire.  The main A49 is slushy and passable but other roads haven't been cleared although we saw some tractors out last night making a token effort.

These are the views we woke up to in Ross-on-Wye:


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 6, 2010)

kangooroo said:


> We have about 8" in south Herefordshire.  The main A49 is slushy and passable but other roads haven't been cleared although we saw some tractors out last night making a token effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornishgail (Jan 6, 2010)

*falmouth cornwall*

Its snowed overnight - all 1" of it - still if I scrape my hand along a long wall might get enough for a snowball!! Not enough for the toboggan- must have patience!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 6, 2010)

Annfield Plain County Durham today.  

















There were workmen errecting scaffolding yesterday in the snow.  Then two men were up clearing the snow from the roof of the old peoples bungalows.  These are still occupied properties.  Today workmen have been stripping off the tiles in the snow using a blow torch to free the tiles.  Have Durham County Council gone completely mad.


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 6, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> kangooroo said:
> 
> 
> > We have about 8" in south Herefordshire.  The main A49 is slushy and passable but other roads haven't been cleared although we saw some tractors out last night making a token effort.
> ...


----------



## foxyscot (Jan 6, 2010)

hi guys

New to this forum, the snow in the borders is around 300mm and all the mains roads have been closed at some point today this would question the planned borders meet depending on the snow, it will take some moving. the long term forecast not looking good due to low temps all the schools closed  

cool
East Lothian is around 100mm most roads now clear but more on the way, forecasters in october said it was to be a mild winter see they got it right again...............................................
Long cold winter dark dreery nights push on spring


----------



## Norris (Jan 6, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> I'm sure Aj will be along later (once he discards his wig and gown for the day)
> 
> Safe driving and Happy Camping



Wot!! You mean he's one o'them transvestyites then?? Dirty Old Man!!!


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 6, 2010)

Just found this page on the web
UK Independent Weather Stations
Shows a list of weather stations run by amateurs, Some of the links are dead but some are not this one is based close to me and is giving very accurate up to date info, pretty cool 
gdobsy Gloucestershire UK
http://alvechurchweather.metsite.com/current.php


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2010)

pieonrear said:
			
		

> _I'm sure Aj will be along later (once he discards his wig and gown for the day)_


 


morrisdancer said:


> Wot!! You mean he's one o'them transvestyites then?? Dirty Old Man!!!


 

seen enough wigs and gowns today thank you...

bunch of friggin amature dramatic queens

regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 7, 2010)

For the 3rd day we are stranded, and now the water as gone off due to an extremely cold night, down to -15. The lane from the main road, .5 mile is frozen solid, luckily Angie can work from home until the power goes down, then it's wildcamping in the MH outside the back door
It is now 9.30am and still -12deg.

So this is LLangyniew just a few miles from Welshpool this morning, I am sure the mainroads are open, but take care everyone, wherever you are. 

Happy Camping


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 7, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> For the 3rd day we are stranded, and now the water as gone off due to an extremely cold night, down to -15. The lane from the main road, .5 mile is frozen solid, luckily Angie can work from home until the power goes down, then it's wildcamping in the MH outside the back door
> It is now 9.30am and still -12deg.
> 
> So this is LLangyniew just a few miles from Welshpool this morning, I am sure the mainroads are open, but take care everyone, wherever you are.
> ...



Wow mate thats cold, only -8 here. You can always melt enough snow for a cup of tea, or maybe a wee drop of whiskey to keep warm 

P.S. I new your gorgeous looking house must have some draw backs


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 7, 2010)

-9.7 2hours ago in Berwick,  currently - 7.7.

  Coldest yet here and the deepest snow yet as well.

  Wee burnip's feet can't reach the ground through it, he is just bellying out. Not easy for him to do his bizz.  Poor wee thing.


----------



## ajs (Jan 7, 2010)

-7 last night... warming to -2 now 

no point diggin the vehicles out... 
won't be needing any just yet 







regards
aj


----------



## cornishgail (Jan 7, 2010)

*Falmouth Cornwall  YES! YES!*

Has finally snowed about 2" in 1/2hour so everything stopped on the roads as we're not used to such conditions. Went to get the toboggan to find grandchildren have nicked it!! So it 's plastic sacks like in the olden days!!


----------



## bigboack (Jan 7, 2010)

ajs said:


> -7 last night... warming to -2 now
> 
> no point diggin the vehicles out...
> won't be needing any just yet
> ...



Cant help but notice you live on a roundabout, Now I know why your round the bend.


----------



## maingate (Jan 7, 2010)

The weather seems to have added a few extras to my van. I like the Tiara on the overcab.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Got 2 oil heaters running in our Hymer now


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 7, 2010)

maingate said:


> The weather seems to have added a few extras to my van. I like the Tiara on the overcab.



Wow looks more like your in Canada than the uk, Has anyone got longer icicles I have to wonder?

Current temp outside is -10 and still falling OMG its going to be a cold one 
http://www.jfmto.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Current_Vantage_Pro.htm


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 8, 2010)

Here in LLangyniew, Welshpool at 10.15am, it is -11deg
We have had no water for 36hrs now, but managed to get a car down to the main road, so we can go and pick up some bottled water.
Roll on the big thaw, whenever that takes place.

Happy Camping


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 8, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Here in LLangyniew, Welshpool at 10.15am, it is -11deg
> We have had no water for 36hrs now, but managed to get a car down to the main road, so we can go and pick up some bottled water.
> Roll on the big thaw, whenever that takes place.
> 
> Happy Camping


Snow, pan, cooker........WATER. Even aj knows that.
PS, dont use yellow snow.
ZZ


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 8, 2010)

Cheers for that Pete, you must have been a dib dib dobber yourself 
It takes a lot of snow to flush the bog
In the words of Gloria Gaynor, "I will survive".

Happy Camping


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 8, 2010)

pioneer

when the big thaw comes I reckon you 
will have more than enough water
probably muddy brown colour!



weez
Tony


----------



## ajs (Jan 8, 2010)

maingate said:


> The weather seems to have added a few extras to my van. I like the Tiara on the overcab.


 

 yer sticker isn't centred yer numpty...

 regards
aj


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 9, 2010)

zeezee16 said:


> Snow, pan, cooker........WATER. Even aj knows that.
> PS, dont use yellow snow.
> ZZ



In the early 60s we had weather like this and the water boards turned the water off to the houses and put stand pipes in the fire hydrants.  I can remember using the sled to go and collect drinking water. This they said was because the reservoir were running low as the precipitation was being held as snow and not melting into them as water.

We had a set pot (Coal fired) in the scullery and this was lit and buckets of snow were put into it so we had water for non drinking purposes.  We also had outside loos at the time.  Snow was about 6ft deep and we had a trench dug that you couldn't see over the top of between the back door and the loo.   

No. Not out in the wilds but the pit villages of North West Durham.  Dipton was cut off completely for 3 weeks by 20ft drifts and I worked in the village Co-op. For a while I was the only vehicle moving in our out of the village.  I used my Norton Jubilee motorbike and when I got to the deep drifts I got off and powered it over them as I walked beside it.

The snow had started on 5 November and laid that year until May.  The road was so bad that they had to get diggers in to lift the deep ice (about 2 ft thick) off the surface after it had been compacted by vehicles for months.

The next winter I was at Medomsley Co-op and can remember walking over High Stables, a high spot near Pontop Pike, and when I got on top of one drift I realised I was standing on top of a bus.

They bred us hard in those days.  It sounds like the dark ages but it was only 50 years ago.

This morning we had had another 2 to 3 inches of fresh snow on top of about 2ft that was there already. Chaos reigns now!

We did have vandals though.  The snow was so high the local lads were walking along unscrewing the light bulbs in the lamp post.  The light heads were at knee height.  A Talbot Sunbeam (not Sunbeam Talbot they were later) got stuck on Flint Hill crossroads  and was totally buried under the drifting snow.

No, I am not making this up and have a copy of the souvenir Evening Chronicle with pictures and stories.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 9, 2010)

It was when central heating was us sitting round the fireplace & it was warm if you didn't have ice on the inside of the windows. Although we were lucky where we lived we didn't have really deep snow but I can't ever recall being sent home or schools closing.

Saw the pictures in Europe & they are getting it bad there, hope it clears up by mid Feb. for my trek south


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 9, 2010)

I wonder how many people have injured themselves by slipping on the frozen footpaths, car parks at supermarkets, pubs, etc.
Many years ago before Health and Safety, people used to clear the snow, before it was hardpacked into ice, now if you touch it your liable Another of our Great countrys do gooder rules, that causes more harm to Health and Safety. In my opinion.

Happy Camping


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 9, 2010)

The temperature has soared to -4.4c here at Berwick and it's starting to snow lightly.







current weather page at Letham Shank Farm Weather Station, Berwick-upon-Tweed, Northumberland TD15


----------



## ajs (Jan 9, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> The temperature has soared to -4.4c here at Berwick and it's starting to snow lightly.


 
 thanks for your number plate.. i'll stick it on me bike.

 regards
aj


----------



## maingate (Jan 9, 2010)

ajs said:


> yer sticker isn't centred yer numpty...
> 
> regards
> aj


The prominent word "WILD" is though.

Breeding Suvverners, no imagination.


----------



## runnach (Jan 9, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Good one,no political correctness from me.
> Im sure that any one viewing this post would hear and see far worse on the internet or (possibly) in the school playground.Down with the p.c brigade.
> 
> My only question is whats that coming out of his arse!!



I am trying to work out coke bottle or budweiser.....One things for sure he wont get a tear in his eye this weather !!!.

Channa


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 9, 2010)

It would seem that my snowman has melted.


----------



## ajs (Jan 9, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> It would seem that my snowman has melted.


 


tell yer what... put another pic up of yer mut
... i't been at least an hour since i last saw it....


retards
aj


_no...don't you dare.. no... .. i'm jokin... honest _


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Big Icicle*



biggirafe said:


> Wow looks more like your in Canada than the uk, Has anyone got longer icicles I have to wonder?
> 
> Current temp outside is -10 and still falling OMG its going to be a cold one
> Current Weather Conditions at The Tuffley weather Station.









We are going out this morning to try to find the cover for the heater.  When Joan removed the ice she didn't notice that the cover had come off with it.  I was busy clearing ice from the cover over the hot tub.  Priorities.

I made a temp cover with a plastic bag and gaffa tape last night,

Edit:
Found it and it is back in place.  Temperature now about +3 degrees out side and the icicles on the house roof are now dropping like spears.

The problem is that it snowed again after the ice came off so we are going to have to try to melt a pile of snow with hot water in a hope of finding it.  None of the chunks of ice we have uncovered so far even shown a sign of the cover.

This icicle must have been about 9ft all told as it touched the ground from the top of the Motorhome.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 10, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Oops , after the watershed now.
> 
> Deeeleeety things about 09.00 Manyana.
> [/IMG]



Hi Derek, I don't wanna be a kill joy I enjoy the jokes as much as the rest and would not want admin to come down hard and stop them completely, It would help if we either had a 'Not for kids' thread or perhaps a warning in the title again just putting 'Not for kids' would work for me I can then ensure that I don't open them when Joe and Allison are looking over my shoulder, 
thanks


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 10, 2010)

J0b done.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 10, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> J0b done.



Thanks Appreciated, please don't stop posting the jokes or pictures they cheer us all up in this weather


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 10, 2010)

*The end is nigh !*

current weather page at Letham Shank Farm Weather Station, Berwick-upon-Tweed, Northumberland TD15

  That's it in Berwick, almost 5 c and the snow and icicles are disappearing like  Ehmm,  like a snowman off a website.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 10, 2010)

At last we have water! 
For the last 4 days we have had carry 25ltr drums from a neighbours house, 200mtrs away.
A bit of a thaw is taking place, but snowing again now, and expect it to freeze again later tonight
The MH heating and hot water is on, could not use the shower until yesterday, due to an internal frozen pipe in the void in the bathroom, so purchased a fan heater and defrosted the pipe, also the waste pipe from bathroom to tank. Autocruise numptys had placed a bend in the waste pipe under floor of MH to act as a U bend.
I ask you do these manufacturers know what they are doing.
So back to normal for now, and piping will be modified before next winter.

Happy Camping


----------



## maingate (Jan 10, 2010)

Positively balmy in Gateshead. 

I grew some face furniture when the cold spell began. I think I look distinguished but my wife disagrees. She says that she will get me a shopping trolley for my worldly goods but I have to find my own park bench to sleep on.

I have posted a photo so that the members with children can put a copy on the mantlepiece to keep the kids away from the fire. 

If it stays mild then its coming off, (the beard I mean)


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 10, 2010)

maingate said:


> Positively balmy in Gateshead.
> 
> I grew some face furniture when the cold spell began. I think I look distinguished but my wife disagrees. She says that she will get me a shopping trolley for my worldly goods but I have to find my own park bench to sleep on.
> 
> ...






Jesus Christ! Do you not think you could have put NOT WORK SAFE with that photo,im having my lunch.You really should think about who is viewing this site,in future mainplate a little more tlc before posting.


----------



## nowhereman (Jan 10, 2010)

Quite like the neck ware, nowt better than a bit of S and M in the woods


----------



## ajs (Jan 10, 2010)

maingate said:


>


 
... 

*Bismillah…. It’s the Beelzebub*. 

_lock up yer dogs_..


regards
aj


----------



## maingate (Jan 10, 2010)

Just as I have always suspected!!!!!!

Jealousy is a very strong emotion. 

What I need is a silver lapel pin to brighten my coat up. I wonder where I can get one?


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 10, 2010)

maingate said:


> I have posted a photo so that the members with children can put a copy on the mantlepiece to keep the kids away from the fire.



Thank you, nice of you to think about our childrens well being 
It certainly worked but now we must wonder how well they will sleep


----------



## lenny (Jan 10, 2010)

*The big thaw*

Hopefully this is the beginning of the thaw,temperatures up this morning but strong Northerly wind whipping up the North Sea to a sea of foam


----------



## marzy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that Marsdon Rock. Last time I saw it it had an arch!


----------



## lenny (Jan 10, 2010)

*Arch no more*



marzy said:


> Is that Marsdon Rock. Last time I saw it it had an arch!



Thats right Marzy,,the top of the arch collapsed a few years ago so the army moved in to remove the remaining unsafe rock

Lets see if I can find and old pic with the arch included, or can anyone beat me to it

heres a wee piccy for you Marzy


----------



## marzy (Jan 10, 2010)

remember going there when I was a kid. you couldnt see the rock for sea birds. Is the pub still open at the base of the cliffs?


----------



## bevdrew (Jan 10, 2010)

9th Jan 10. Frozen River Forth with Stirling Castle in background (top left) - river is still tidal here!!

Warmer today +4ºC during day - cooling now.






View in other direction towards the Wallace Monument


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 13, 2010)

Sleet today in Berwick, 0.0c.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 13, 2010)

Snow, snow and more snow around Welshpool and district. About 3in up to now, and sky full of it
Take care.
2pm and boss on her way home, or she won't get home


----------



## ajs (Jan 13, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Snow, snow and more snow around Welshpool and district. About 3in up to now, and sky full of it
> Take care.
> 2pm and boss on her way home, or *she won't get hom*e



 i see your fingers crossed... i promise i won't tell her 


stopped here but we've had another 2 to 3 inches...
[FONT=&quot]council[/FONT] have given up gritting round here now.. 
think they must be bored with it 

 regards
aj


----------



## zaphod (Jan 13, 2010)

camstreams.com is a good source for streaming on line webcams. Look closely and you'll find some good weather eyes there.

HTH


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 14, 2010)

What's happening? the sun is peeping through the horrible grey cloud
The next thing will be floods, and a lot of water on the roads, so take care.
Pioneer, news at 12.30am, Welshpool.

Happy Camping


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 14, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> What's happening? the sun is peeping through the horrible grey cloud
> The next thing will be floods, and a lot of water on the roads, so take care.
> Pioneer, news at 12.30am, Welshpool.
> 
> Happy Camping



 I'll tell you what's bl00dt happening, it's moved to Berwick, just started snowing 10 minutes ago. Quite light at the moment though.


----------



## robnchris (Feb 19, 2010)

*it`s snowing again.*

Roads very icy in Chester, by 9am very heavy snow falling about 1 inch fell covering the frozen roads, couldn`t open the gate because lock had frozen.
Stopped now but what this space.


----------



## magbrin (Feb 22, 2010)

9.30 am -14C 12 miles rom Inverness!  Clear & sunny.  Worth a visit , just for the shear beauty


----------



## barnybg (Feb 22, 2010)

*Local weather.*

Blue sky,a bit crisp in the mornings but 18 c today,wether pring is on its way here not sure,but by next month,i should have my shorts on  
Bulgaria near the border with Greece.


----------



## magbrin (Feb 22, 2010)

Save us a pitch, Barnybg.  ETA 9pm 
Now 11am temp risen to -5C _*In the sun*_!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 1, 2010)

Spring at last? Lovely sunny day, light wind but a frosty start.


----------



## bevdrew (Mar 1, 2010)

Sunny - but still got 6" of snow up here at work


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 1, 2010)

Welshpool, sunny with clouds, 12deg at 1.30pm.
Woke up to a very frost morning, then became warmer than any day this year


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 1, 2010)

Got all the windows open here in Gloucester, glorious day I will have to shut the curtains so that I can get on with my work.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 1, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Got all the windows open here in Gloucester, glorious day I will have to shut the curtains so that I can get on with my work.



What you up to at this time of day


----------



## ajs (Mar 1, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *biggirafe*
> 
> 
> _Got all the windows open here in Gloucester, glorious day I will have to shut the curtains so that I can get on with my work._


 




Pioneer said:


> What you up to at this time of day


 


well.. at least he'll have more room now the plugs out 


regards 
aj


----------

